# So, which idiot left her camera behind



## Dunluchyn (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm just back in Darwin after having gone over to the East Coast for the 2012 Solar Eclipse at Port Douglas
In short, a stunning experience and one I'd like to repeat
The magic felt by everyone was something totally tangible
The joy of having been part of experiencing Totality was something we all shared and I'd have given my trigger finger to be able to capture the faces

What I can't share with anyone - sob - are any of my own photos of the experience
I'd boned up on Manual Settings - Thanks Lorraine - and was figuring I could manage them
The taxi turned up early for my ex-Darwin flight and I raced off into it, leaving my 'big' camera sitting on the lounge in Darwin

So, be happy with the next best thing from my trsuty pocket jobbie
It came into use when I went for a Mangrove wander


----------



## Abbey08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh dear! I always see the best opportunities when my camera isn't with me! I'm beginning to think that I should just throw the camera in the car so I have it when I'm running errands. My husband says that I should just throw the point-and-shoot in, and learn how to use it 

About your Mangrove photo you posted: my favorite part of the image lies in the shadowed leaves at the very bottom of the picture. The way you've taken it makes it look like it's shadows from the leaves on the ground. It looks to me like you were trying for a balance of light and dark, and the light portion of the image wound up too bright for my eye. What is in shadow interests me far more.

Lorraine


----------



## har134 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is one reason I got a decent camera phone the Sony Xperia Ray. Even if I'm not carrying my camera around (which is often) I can still take some good outdoor pictures. I don't own a DSLR myself, but I have a Fujifilm Finepix S1500 which is a bridge camera and not a pocket camera so it's not that easy to carry around.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 17, 2012)

Very interesting shot there, Dunluchyn. I love the play of shadows in this.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Nov 20, 2012)

My Eclipse Buddy took some great pics on her iPhone - BITCH - she just put the lens from a set of Eclipse glasses over the lens...y'know how sometimes it IS ok to just totally hate people that u like???

Lorraine - with you on that - the hot spot is bright. This was a raw pic and what I was looking for was the contrast from the almost midday sunlight to the shade area

Thx Gumby

This is one I am printing for Xmas Pressies for several people


----------



## Cran (Dec 8, 2012)

<Late, I know ...>

This is an interesting study, Minx. The broad transition from light to dark 
is an excellent model of the transition from day (lots of detail and some colour)
to night (small bright shapes of light in a sea of black).


----------



## John_O (Dec 9, 2012)

Abbey08 said:


> Oh dear! I always see the best opportunities when my camera isn't with me! I'm beginning to think that I should just throw the camera in the car so I have it when I'm running errands. My husband says that I should just throw the point-and-shoot in, and learn how to use it



I go nowhere without my gear. Even if I'm going to the store 15 minutes away, everything I could need is in my gear bag in the trunk, including a monopod & tripod. Heck I can barely take a shower without my camera nearby, scared I might miss something. LOL


----------



## squidtender (Dec 11, 2012)

While the shadows are fantastic, what really popped to me was the color. Amazing how the muted red can be so stunning, when coupled with the browns and grays. Nice work


----------

